# Wendesteuerung mit LOGO!



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,


ich hab neulich einen Steuerung mit LOGO gebaut und möchte gerne damit einen Motor Rechts und Links steuern . Möchte gerne wissen wie? kann jemand mir helfen?

ich bedanke mich im voraus

kosomo


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Naja, ein paar mehr Infos wären ja hilfreich: Was für ein Motor, Spannungsebene, wann soll er rechts-, wann linksherum laufen...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

Hi knabi,

entschuldige, ich hab total vergessen mehr details anzugeben. Also

Spannungswert 24 V. DC
Strom 2 A
Rechtslauf 12 Sekunde
Linkslauf 12 Sekunden

Pausen zeit 30 Sekunden


Dankesschön


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Also 2A DC 24V könnte man direkt über die Relais eines Logo schalten. Wenn das Ganze aber im Dauerbetrieb läuft, würde ich doch noch ein Schütz dahinterschalten.

Ich habe mal die Variante ohne Schütz dargestellt. Du müßtest also an Q1 und Q3 den Pluspol Versorgungsspannung, an Q2 und Q4 den Minuspol schalten (jeweils an Klemme 1), an die 2. Klemme von Q1 und Q4 kommt der Pluspol des Motors, an Klemme 2 von Q2 und Q3 der Minuspol des Motors. Dann sollte alles gut werden....
Wenn Du Schütz benutzt, kannst Du Dir natürlich 2 Ausgänge schenken.

Auch hier wieder: Bitte regisstrieren, damit Du das Bild sehen kannst!


----------



## kosomo (25 Oktober 2005)

Vielen vielen Dank Knabi, Morgenfrüh werde ich es ausprobieren.
Nochmal Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## kosomo (25 Oktober 2005)

Hallo nochmal Knabi,

kannst du bitte auch die version mit Schütz darstellen?

mfg
Kosomo


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Die Schützversion ist ja programmtechnisch fast gleich. Lasse einfach Q2 und Q4 weg und steuere mit Q1/Q3 Deine beiden Schütze an, die dann den Motor schalten (das Umpolen übernehmen dabei die Schütze)


----------



## kosomo (25 Oktober 2005)

nochmal Danke,
und nochmal eine Frage , warum bei der schaltung benutzen wir keine Eingänge? besteht auch die Möglichkeit  , dass man erst das Signal durch ein Schalter gibt?

mfg


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Na klar. Tausche einfach den "High"-Pegel am Eingang des ersten AND-Gatters (B001) gegen einen beliebigen Eingang, dann läuft die Schaltung nur, wenn dieser "H"-Signal führt :wink:


----------

